# Putting in the Time



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

For some time now, I've been trying to join the small group of kayakers who can say they've caught a citation tautog. They have to be either 9lbs killed or 23" released. Some people just happen to be at the right place at the right time, having only caught a few togs in his/her life, and amazingly find their prize. Others have caught countless togs, coming up just short of the magic 23" mark before their fateful day of holding their well deserved trophy. I've put more hours into this pursuit than I care to admit, and I would love to say this story is about the one, but it's not. Apparently, the fishing gods think I need to put in more time....

http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/04/putting-in-time.html


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Big togs are usually in deep water and some of these are out along the CBBT. I caught togs over twelve pounds fishing the obstructions at the Bridge Tunnel but I was also anchored up on the "secret spot" using blue crabs fishing on a 24 footer- not from a kayak. 

Small togs like the one you are holding are in the shallower inshore water- Not too far from Grandview Pier off Buckroe Beach there are some submerged rock piles off the beach that is loaded with togs but they are fairly small


----------



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

Have you tried crabs?


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, guys. I appreciate it. I'm actually very familiar with tog fishing, the CBBT, and various structures around the CBBT. These little ones I caught were actually 50+ feet down. And the fat female (pictured in the blog I linked) was caught just a few pilings down in 35 feet of water. And there were other times where I've caught togs up to 7lbs in 12 feet of water. 

And yes, I've tried crabs.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

mdelletro said:


> Have you tried crabs?


OH MY GOD oh no he didn't


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulations on the invite to the YakAngler pro Staff. Well deserved :beer:

Every time i read your reports i get the itch to head down your way and fish the CBBT area. I will make a point to get down there this year. Keep putting in the time and I'm sure more good things will come your way. :fishing:


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Rob,
Some of us were waiting for your tog report with big ones. It was about time. After working 36 hours straight, your report makes my day.

joe


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Glad to hear it.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Congrats Rob*

Good on ya.... You'll get him.. JAM


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

man they are ugly as babies. almost a new DEL. record caught out of IRI over 20lbs


----------



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

mdelletro said:


> Have you tried crabs?


Or hooks. Have you tried those?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Keep gettin out and you'll land biggun,.


----------

